

Hacker News Hiring Trends (September Update) - mountaineer
http://www.ryan-williams.net/hacker-news-hiring-trends/2013/september.html

======
mountaineer
Updated for September. I've added a top 10 list and made a few changes to the
methodology. I still need to add smoothing, and will plan to do so for next
month's edition.

